# Siedler 3 lässt sich nicht installieren



## overkill_KA (27. Mai 2009)

*Siedler 3 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Hi Leute!

Ich habe mal wieder Siedler 3 rausgeholt, da ich im Moment echt mal wieder Strategiespiele zocken will.

Ich hab Vista x32bit und kann das Spiel nicht installieren.
Ich leg die CD ein sie wird gefunden , führe Autorun aus , dann erscheint auch das Bild ,wo man das Spiel installieren kann da drücke ich drauf, Sanduhr kommt und das wars.

Was kann man da machen? Patchen geht ja schlecht da es noch nicht mal installiert ist 

Sys:
Q6600@3GHz l GTX260 (896MB) l 210GB freier Speicher auf HDD l 2GB RAM (1600MHz) l DX 10

Vorraussetzungen:
100MHz Penitum l 32MB RAM l 2MB Grafikkarte l 250MB freier Speicher auf HDD l DX 6

Vorraussetzungen sollten auch erfüllt sein 

Was machen?

Greets


----------



## klyer (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Siedler 3 lässt sich nicht installieren*

ich würd sagen, das game is zu alt für die hardware...
aber du kannst es ja mal mit dem virtualcomputer von Microsoft versuchen, einfach mal Win XP installieren, und versuchen^^
viel spass
mfg


----------



## overkill_KA (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Siedler 3 lässt sich nicht installieren*



klyer schrieb:


> ich würd sagen, das game is zu alt für die hardware...
> aber du kannst es ja mal mit dem virtualcomputer von Microsoft versuchen, einfach mal Win XP installieren, und versuchen^^
> viel spass
> mfg



Kein XP - werde in Zukunft noch Vista x64 holen dadurch wird es wrsl nicht besser


----------



## klyer (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Siedler 3 lässt sich nicht installieren*

naja, ich meine, das du das winXP auf der VirtualPC installierst


----------



## drachenorden (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Siedler 3 lässt sich nicht installieren*

*@overkill_KA*
Erstmal einen netten Gruß ins Badener Ländle 

Hast Du den Kompatibilitätsmodus für die Setup-Datei schon probiert?
Setup.exe > Rechtsklick > Eigenschaften > Kompatibilität > XP 

Klappt natürlich nicht immer, aber probieren schadet ja nicht.

MfG.


----------



## seiLaut (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siedler 3 lässt sich nicht installieren*

Erstmal musst du es als Administrator ausführen. Wenn du den Autorun nimmst, dann bist du nur Nutzer. Die Installation unter Vista sollte klappen.
Edit: Kompabilitätsmodus ist natürlich genauso Pflicht, wie drachenorden schon sagte.


----------



## overkill_KA (2. Juni 2009)

*AW: Siedler 3 lässt sich nicht installieren*



seiLaut schrieb:


> Erstmal musst du es als Administrator ausführen. Wenn du den Autorun nimmst, dann bist du nur Nutzer. Die Installation unter Vista sollte klappen.
> Edit: Kompabilitätsmodus ist natürlich genauso Pflicht, wie drachenorden schon sagte.



Dumm bin ich auch nicht
Hab ich schon ausprobiert, kommt trozdem nichts


----------

